# spec caiman



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

over the 2 foot mark now and getting faster and stronger i guess ill have to up my game on cleaning days


----------



## Gambit1993 (May 11, 2009)

he is stunning!! i want! :mf_dribble:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice one, got any pics of the housing ?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

KJ Exotics said:


> Nice one, got any pics of the housing ?



i have him in a 400 litre fish tank at the mo growin out of it quick


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

how big do they get mate


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

snake rescuer said:


> how big do they get mate



they can get up to 6 foot but in captivity around 4 -5 would be about it


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

how old is he ?? he's Lovely :flrt:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

stunning m8:2thumb:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> how old is he ?? he's Lovely :flrt:


i think he is around 2 years i have about 8 months now he has grown nearly 10 inches ill find the pics and put them up c the comparsion


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

this is him the day i got him 










this is around 6 months on 










he is bigger again now should have took a pic when i had him out yesterday


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Nice,


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

nice caiman!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

stunning i cant wait to get 1 it will b a while tho


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice!!! I've been looking into getting a dwarf caiman for a while, But i need to really wait til I've got my own house.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

ScottGB said:


> Very nice!!! I've been looking into getting a dwarf caiman for a while, But i need to really wait til I've got my own house.



im getting a cuvier's dwarf caiman next wk will post pics when i have her


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty little one


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> im getting a cuvier's dwarf caiman next wk will post pics when i have her


Congrats how much is it costing you???


----------



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent mate looks like it has grown loads aswell :2thumb:


----------

